# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Definition of dispensing in Ontario..

## Mrmessi

Hello, 

As the title states.

Would it be considered dispensing if the Optician is on lunch break and a non Optician hands the glasses to the patient or puts it on the table for the customer to try??? Informing them they will have to come back for an adjustment at a later time.

----------


## Lab Insight

> Hello, 
> 
> As the title states.
> 
> Would it be considered dispensing if the Optician is on lunch break and a non Optician hands the glasses to the patient or puts it on the table for the customer to try??? Informing them they will have to come back for an adjustment at a later time.


Simply handing the patient the glasses without a licenced dispenser (Optician or OD) present in the dispensary or not is classified as dispensing.  Even if you tell them to come back at a later date, or even warn them they still need to be fitted by the optician and the patient darts, you're beat because you're not licenced to permit the act.

That said, it happens every day in every office across the country.  There's nobody spot checking or policing this anymore, so do what you think is best to keep the patient happy.  The fear mongering from the Colleges in the past just doesn't hold water anymore.  They have much bigger worries and concerns about their own futures.

----------


## optical maven

Just mail the glasses to them.  Seems to be legal for Clearly

----------

